# Forum Header Alert and Inbox Notifications



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

Did a quick search and didn't see anything in here, so sorry if being addressed already.

The top of the forum doesn't have the "Inbox" or "Alerts" option.  As soon as a page loads, it flashes momentarily, then goes away.  I know I can click my name and get to the alerts page, but this forum is on a very similar architecture to another forum I'm on, so I'm guessing it's supposed to be there.

After many screenshot attempts, I was able to get a pic:








It is only there for a split second, then gone to just this:







Thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






P.S.  The Review Notification won't go away either after clicking a bunch on links, nothing stands out.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

Works on mobile site.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 21, 2018)

What happens if you refresh the page?

On the Reviews mouse over it and click marked viewed.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> What happens if you refresh the page?
> 
> On the Reviews mouse over it and click marked viewed.


Upon refresh it just flashes and disappears. Real quick. Tried clearing cookies and history too. I'm on chrome for browser. I'll try another real quick...

As for the review alert, I found the 'mark read' option thank you.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

Same results in Edge Browser. Flashes then gone.


----------



## R Blum (Sep 21, 2018)

No problem here.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

guess I drew the short straw when joining over here.  Guess I'll try the 'ol IT trick...







brb...


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

No dice, but worth a shot I guess.  Tried turning my VPN off and that wasn't it either.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 21, 2018)

just wondering... If you are ZOOMED IN to far... the page will be to big to fit the screen...  sending that side of the page of the screen...  just a thought ...


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> just wondering... If you are ZOOMED IN to far... the page will be to big to fit the screen...  sending that side of the page of the screen...  just a thought ...


I'm at 100% on a 38" curved ultrawide, but ironically enough if I zoom In really far... 250%...







it's there now.  Interesting.  My other forums I'm on the content stretches to fit the screen.  This one leaves "bars" or empty space like this on the sides:









Just tried on my laptop and it doesn't have the alerts or inbox either and it's a normal 15" screen.  Dang.  Thought we were on to something.  Thank you though for the help.  It is much appreciated.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 21, 2018)

I just tried it on my computer using Firefox and Edge using your forum permissions and cannot reproduce it. Is Java upto date on your computers? Also what anti virus are you using? 

Im asking so I can try to duplicate the issue. 

Brian


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 21, 2018)

And I use Norton for AV.  Norton 365 iirc.  I appreciate the assistance.


----------



## dr k (Sep 21, 2018)

Periodically I'll get an Articles notification and every time I click on it, it never shows me the notification and I search around with no luck.  The notification never goes away until I mark Articles as read.  Anyone else?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 22, 2018)

dr k said:


> Periodically I'll get an Articles notification and every time I click on it, it never shows me the notification and I search around with no luck.  The notification never goes away until I mark Articles as read.  Anyone else?



Same here...  It's pretty confusing trying to figure out where the new article is... So I just mark it as read without actually reading it ...


----------



## dr k (Sep 22, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Same here...  It's pretty confusing trying to figure out where the new article is... So I just mark it as read without actually reading it ...


 I'll try to remember when it happens again, being so infrequent and post when my Article notification is up and maybe admin can access my account and figure it out.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 22, 2018)

bmudd14474
 , any headway on anything? I mean, I'm adapting and surviving.  And hopefully will have fresh Q-View in a couple days... going through pit withdraws.  Too much work and not enough BBQ makes me sad.  That and the Nebraska game today... and season for that matter... I digress.  Back to surfing BBQ posts... :D


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 23, 2018)

Agh! As I was typing a post about being inundated on the mobile site by spam redirects, I was spam redirected mid post typing...
















Is this an ad plan for non paying members? Or just ad spam nausea?  Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 23, 2018)

That is not one of our ads. Usually when that happens its something on your computer. Are you on a PC or Mac? Are you using any adblock programs.

I haven't been able to duplicate the issue you are seeing and I have been trying on multiple devices and browsers. Is your Chrome the latest revision?


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 23, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> That is not one of our ads. Usually when that happens its something on your computer. Are you on a PC or Mac? Are you using any adblock programs.
> 
> I haven't been able to duplicate the issue you are seeing and I have been trying on multiple devices and browsers. Is your Chrome the latest revision?


PC. But the above phone ad is on mobile.  Chrome was verified up to date. No ad blocker. I do use a VPN buy have tried turning it off and still same lack of notification bar (on PC and laptop. I have it on mobile). Not sure. But I do appreciate all the assistance in looking into this.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 24, 2018)

Sorry about the semi-hijack of the thread, but didn't there used to be 10 pics on the carousel instead of the 4 I'm seeing currently? 

Chris


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 24, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Sorry about the semi-hijack of the thread, but didn't there used to be 10 pics on the carousel instead of the 4 I'm seeing currently?
> 
> Chris


No hijack.  I think this has evolved into a "Current Issues/questions" thread.  I mean, mostly by me, which hopefully I'm not seen as "that guy"


----------



## hellasteph (Sep 25, 2018)

Misplaced Nebraskan
 Can you verify what browser and operating system you are using? Example: Chrome 69 and Windows 10
Thanks!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 25, 2018)

hellasteph said:


> Misplaced Nebraskan
> Can you verify what browser and operating system you are using? Example: Chrome 69 and Windows 10
> Thanks!















this is my work PC (same issues though).  At home I am on the same version of Chrome and have Windows 10 Pro.

Only common variable between the 2 PCs is VPN.  Different VPNs though.  And I have tried turning it off on my home PC too.

Let me know if you need anything else.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## hellasteph (Sep 25, 2018)

Misplaced Nebraskan said:


> View attachment 376921
> 
> 
> View attachment 376922
> ...



Affirmative. I just updated my Chrome browser to match your version and am investigating this. Thanks!


----------



## hellasteph (Sep 25, 2018)

Can you check to see what cookies settings you have for your Chrome browser? https://www.screencast.com/t/mmuFQRHMIBh

It should be set to "allow" for SMF. By default, I think it's always disallowed unless you set it otherwise.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 25, 2018)

hellasteph said:


> Can you check to see what cookies settings you have for your Chrome browser? https://www.screencast.com/t/mmuFQRHMIBh
> 
> It should be set to "allow" for SMF. By default, I think it's always disallowed unless you set it otherwise.


Verified enabled.  I add SMF to the add list just to be safe.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 25, 2018)

hellasteph said:


> Can you check to see what cookies settings you have for your Chrome browser? https://www.screencast.com/t/mmuFQRHMIBh
> 
> It should be set to "allow" for SMF. By default, I think it's always disallowed unless you set it otherwise.


closed chrome, reset PC, still nada...  Thank you for the help though so far.  Y'all are much appreciated.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 25, 2018)

Are you using any DNS service like OpenDNS?


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 25, 2018)

bmudd14474 said:


> Are you using any DNS service like OpenDNS?



No.  NSlLookup yielded:







and VPN on:


----------

